# Who won the Concours?



## burtonlazzar (Apr 23, 2007)

Had a great day, nice to see all the shinny motors and meet some nice people. Unfortunately had to dash off early and missed the result, anyone care to share who won?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Yellow TT for best modded and Dave G for original. Both well deserved.

Steve


----------



## burtonlazzar (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Steve, which one was Dave G's?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't realise that conkers was about having the tidiest car and it having to go through an mot! I thought it was about the best looking, most complete package and the public voted :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

burtonlazzar said:


> Thanks Steve, which one was Dave G's?


Silver one next to yellow TT.


----------



## burtonlazzar (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Barton.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> I didn't realise that conkers was about having the tidiest car and it having to go through an mot! I thought it was about the best looking, most complete package and the public voted :?


Erm. No. Never has been.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Daft question really :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> I didn't realise that conkers was about having the tidiest car and it having to go through an mot! I thought it was about the best looking, most complete package and the public voted :?


Thats more of a show and shine style event


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thats more of a show and shine style event


Thats the answer I was looking for not some smart arse comment. Thanks Andy.

PS. Your car is bloomin mint, enough with the conkers award winning and get out there all seasons and enjoy the car


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Thats more of a show and shine style event


Ironic that whilst you were receiving the prize I found something that the judges had obviously missed! Disgusting....... I was so tempted as you claimed your trophy to shout...... OI! come and look at this! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

filth!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thats more of a show and shine style event
> ...


Wak you know you put that there when I was not looking :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

obviously the dirty light clusters I installed! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> obviously the dirty light clusters I installed! :roll:


Any way that TT looks more white than yellow :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thats more of a show and shine style event
> ...


I fail to see how my comment was 'smart arse'...

I was merely pointing out that your assumption was incorrect, and that the Annual Meet 'Conkers' has never been for the public to vote on, and has always been judged by a panel...

I'm sorry that you were wrong, but that's hardly my fault is it?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


No panel tim - just me and a very calculated formula for the result, equal evaluation/time per car.

Had one quality comment "you expected it to be hoovered?" PMSL.

Methinks a quick google prior to the event could have explained what is expected!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Perhaps an online check off list for those who had never entered one before may have assisted those people, and what would you google to get an answer???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

robokn said:


> , and what would you google to get an answer???


 Are you being serious????


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Well done Dave and Andy! Having never entered a concours before I found it both enjoyable and enlightening. It was nice to speak to people during the course of the day and if I had a pound for everytime somebody asked me what the colour of the car was I would have made some serious money! For those of you that don't know and didn't ask me it is Kingfisher Blue. It was nice to catch up with the Isle of Man people again and thankyou for all your support on the day. I don't think John despite his through inspection found any muck  
A big thankyou to all the committee for a fantastic day!
Chris and Heather


----------

